# Hypnotherapy.. Eating anxiety



## rainbowdust33 (Jan 24, 2010)

My social anxiety is mainly just with eating in front of people. I won't go to restaurants or peoples houses for meals, and I prefer to sit on my own on my lunch break etc.

I've suffered with this for 10 years now and its starting to ruin my life. I'm 24 but yet can't go out for a meal with friends or family!

I've recently started looking into hypnotherapy and read on the internet a few success stories for people with similar problems to mine. But I also know it doesn't work for everyone.

I was just wondering if anyone else has had / is thinking of having hypnotherapy to deal with their anxiety.

Thanks


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never tried hypnotherapy and I don't know anyone that has either. 

Sorry I can't help.


----------



## sprinklez (Jan 29, 2010)

hi everyone! I'm really interested in getting the tapes but I'm a broke grad student.. anyone interested in selling me their used copies? please message me. Thanks!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

someone really needs to try out hypnotherapy and tell us how it works , lol.
Ive been wondering about it for years and cant get an answer anywhere.


----------



## mike80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I went to see a qualified hypnotherapist last year. In all I went to 3 sessions, each lasting 1-1.5 hours. The first session the therapist will discuss the problems you are having - it could be smoking, phobia, anxiety, marriage, etc. At the end you usually do a color test to see the range of your mood. 

In the second session, the first half hour is picking up from the first but delving to the core of the problem. By now the hypnotherapist should know what type of hypnosis talk through they will do with you. So you basically sit down on a comfortable couch, there was a crystal and a dove picture hanging next to it (symbolical or religious-who knows?) with calming background music played. The example or analogy she introduced was picturing yourself on the top floor of a skyscraper building, sort of went like this -"you're the last one there, and as you go down each level you turn off the lights." This is supposed to induce hypnosis which it did. Right after this she gave positive reinforcement to the "inner sub-consciousness" like "wash away the past, you're a confident, smiling, etc etc."

The third session was much the same, except for a different problem with a different approach. 

Each hypnotherapist has their own approach and style.

After each session I felt an inner peace and calmness but unfortunately this did not last very long and my problems began to surface back again very quickly. The first session was kind of hard to get really deep into it because I didn't know the lady very well and I told all these personal problems to her. It wasn't until the second one that I began to trust her and feel comfortable. The one good thing I got out of it was learning how to meditate. However I'm not doing it in the traditional Eastern sense. I put a Catholic spin on it-still as effective.

After my experience, I don't know if hypnotherapy will help your eating anxiety. However it is supposed to help smokers quit - but that is an addiction. No harm in trying I guess. Make sure they are qualified or clinical- there are a lot of scam artists posing as hypnotherapists so be careful.


----------



## rainbowdust33 (Jan 24, 2010)

I found this article, which explains what the hypnotherapist did in a similar case to mine:

http://www.hypnos.co.uk/hypnomag/howard2.htm

I'm pretty sure it doesn't work for everyone, from other articles I've read, but I think its worth giving it a go in my case.


----------

